
Ask HN: Best place for business cards? - rob
I'm looking to order business cards for personal (freelance) use without breaking the bank. I just need something simple — my custom logo and contact information. Can any of you share your experiences?<p>So far I've found moo.com. They seem to get pretty good reviews, and their cards look to be of high quality.
======
kyoji
<http://www.uprinting.com/>

Can't recommend enough. Their offset printing is higher quality and only a bit
more expensive than overnightprints (I've seen examples of both) and they
deliver on time. They also offer more paper options, but don't do spot UV or
die-cuts (at least for the prices ONP does)

------
tbrooks
<http://www.overnightprints.com/>

Cheap and fast.

------
ryduh
I've have a lot of success with NextDayFlyers and so have my friends. They
have great customer service as well.

------
rokhayakebe
<http://bizcard.com/>

Free for select designs and no advertisement of the back.

~~~
goodmitton
All the free selected design reminds me of Microsoft clip arts.

------
iaskwhy
From China: <http://print100.com/> (free delivery worldwide)

------
holdenk
vistaprint is also ok, but the prices listed are artificially low (there is a
"processing" fee).

~~~
marilyn
I like my vista print cards. They aren't top of the line, but I could get my
custom design for a decent price ($30 for 500).

------
donna
Moo's great, quick, easy.

